# Discussions on tax software



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

If you prepare and file your own taxes, tax software makes your life much easier. It is relatively straight forward, less error-prone and if you NETFILE, you can get your refunds a lot faster. QuickTax is the leading tax package but it has plenty of competition. You can find discussions of tax software here:

http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/category/taxes/software

http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/quicktax-online-review-and-giveaway.htm


----------



## bingfot (Apr 3, 2009)

I did my taxes for the second year straight with Studiotax. The price is right (it's free) though if you haven't done your taxes manually before (ie. if you've used a more intuitive software like QuickTax, etc. or had someone else do your taxes for you) you might find it lacking in the user-simplicity factor that the other packages excel at. The built-in wizard is good, but again there's enough in there to confuse you if you're new to doing your taxes or are used to another package..


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with bingfot, Studio Tax is the way to go. I'll keep using it from now on.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I was so impressed with StudioTax that I used it to file taxes last year. I am using it again this year. It is a great product and I wrote about it on the blog:

What's new in StudioTax 2008?
Review of StudioTax


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

I have used accountants, QuickTax but have used UFile for the last three years. I've yet to have re-assessment issues with it, which I have with both the accountants and QuickTax.

It's simple (IMHO) and you can do eight returns for $19. I do my parents and grandparents as well.


----------



## Boozer (Apr 3, 2009)

I've used *StudioTax* for the last two years and don't plan on ever going back to quicktax or ufile.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

After QT reduced the returns to 2 for the 2007 tax year, I switched to ST. I had been a QT user for a number of years and liked their product. ST isn't as slick as QT, but for anyone who knows their way around the tax forms, it does a great job. My friend uses the ST wizard and says it asks all the right questions, so even if you are not comfortable doing your taxes, ST should work. 

I don't plan on returning to QT. They lost me forever when they pulled the money grab last year.


----------



## captainjamie (Apr 3, 2009)

It sounds like there are a few others like me in this forum. I used to use Quicktax but switched to StudioTax this year. The user interface isn't quite a slick as some of the commercial software, but it definitely gets the job done. I haven't had any problems at all after my second year of using it. I plan on sticking with StudioTax for a while.


----------



## Buddyboy (Nov 27, 2009)

I have used Studio Tax for the previous two years after Quick Tax lowered the number of returns I could do from five to two. (What a rip off!) I have done a total of eight returns with Studio Tax over the two years, all without a problem, error free. The operators of the programme responded to the few questions I had within a couple of hours, better than I expect from a paid programme. In short, this programme is great. I send them a donation each year because it’s more than worth it to me.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, as nice as StudioTax may be, it's kind of useless for those in Quebec. Personally, I used UFile the last year.


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

Thumbs up for Studio Tax!


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Shayne said:


> Thumbs up for Studio Tax!


Studiotax 2009 is up on the site now. I haven't checked it out, but for those who like to start their taxes early, it's up.

Edit: It's the pre-certified version, but I think it's a quick update to certify the software.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Interesting that Quicktax has bumped its returns up to 8 now. They lost me a few years back when they went down to 2. I will be sticking with Studio Tax for now. They have served me well the last few years. You blew it QT. You had a good product at a reasonable price range and you had to get greedy. Serves you right.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

I had followed all of these discussions from last tax season, and the backlash against Quicktax, but I seem to have forgotten the widespread consensus that Studiotax was the go-to product. I rushed out and bought Quicktax without thinking about it (creature of habit I guess), and wrapped up my taxes on the weekend. Oh well, my father-in-law always uses Quicktax too, so I've passed it on to him. Unless it's changed this year, it can be installed on 2 computers.

Studiotax for tax year 2010 then.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ben said:


> wrapped up my taxes on the weekend.


Wow. You're an early bird. Can you file at this time too, or do you have to wait?


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

lb71 said:


> Wow. You're an early bird. Can you file at this time too, or do you have to wait?


I like to do it early so I know what the refund will be (so far have never had a liability - I know this is not ideal). Also gives me a bit of time to mull over any further RRSP contributions.

Netfile opens for business 15-Feb, so I have to sit on it until then like everyone else. 

I looked it up, and paper forms are only available at post offices early Feb, so I don't know of a way to submit any earlier than mid-Feb.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

iherald said:


> Studiotax 2009 is up on the site now. I haven't checked it out, but for those who like to start their taxes early, it's up.
> 
> Edit: It's the pre-certified version, but I think it's a quick update to certify the software.


Thanks. I'm going to give it a try. I would love to get the taxes done early.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ben said:


> I looked it up, and paper forms are only available at post offices early Feb, so I don't know of a way to submit any earlier than mid-Feb.


You can print off the forms on the CRA website. The 2009 packages are available. Do you have all your slips though? You need them for paper filing.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

lb71 said:


> You can print off the forms on the CRA website. The 2009 packages are available. Do you have all your slips though? You need them for paper filing.


My tax situation is very straightforward. All of my investments (and my wife's) are sheltered in RRSP's. All information is known, or can be quickly calculated.

I don't expect to do any serious investing until my mortgage is gone in a few years. Then, my tax life will get more complicated.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 17, 2010)

*Tax Software*



CanadianCapitalist said:


> If you prepare and file your own taxes, tax software makes your life much easier. It is relatively straight forward, less error-prone and if you NETFILE, you can get your refunds a lot faster. QuickTax is the leading tax package but it has plenty of competition. You can find discussions of tax software here:
> 
> http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/category/taxes/software
> 
> http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/quicktax-online-review-and-giveaway.htm



Are there any recent tax software reviews available? I used Ufile in the last two years and I was satisfied.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Are there any recent tax software reviews available? I used Ufile in the last two years and I was satisfied.


I used ufile last year and was satisfied. This year I decided to try out studiotax. It wasn't as easy, but it was still easy. There were a few things I wanted to input (that might not be 'normal') that I had to google what line to put them at. 

Once I found out where to put the numbers it was nice and easy. I think the fact that you're putting numbers right into a 'form' that looks like the paper forms, makes me feel comfortable. With Ufile I found you'd just input stuff in their wizard and hope for the best.


----------



## Naumko (May 30, 2009)

I only have my return to file, so last year I used the online version of QuickTax and found it easy to use.

This year, I am going to try StudioTax as it is free. However, you can go through the online version of QuickTax completely free, you just have to pay to print the forms or file online, so I'll use it as confirmation. It also has a more robust "possible deductions" interview, which will help make sure I caught everything.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Security and SIN*

Does anyone have any concerns about releasing their SIN? With identity theft a major concern how does Studio Tax guard against it? I plan on playing around with Studio Tax this year to compare it with the one our tax preparer does (mostly to self educate myself) and will use a made up #. BUt am interested in your responses. Thanks


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

spirit said:


> Does anyone have any concerns about releasing their SIN? With identity theft a major concern how does Studio Tax guard against it? I plan on playing around with Studio Tax this year to compare it with the one our tax preparer does (mostly to self educate myself) and will use a made up #. BUt am interested in your responses. Thanks


Your tax software is never uploaded to the StudioTax website. Once your return is prepared you upload the tax file to the CRA website. StudioTax has no record of your SIN anywhere on its website, so this shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Your tax software is never uploaded to the StudioTax website. Once your return is prepared you upload the tax file to the CRA website. StudioTax has no record of your SIN anywhere on its website, so this shouldn't be a concern.


Maybe not with StudioTax (haven't used it), but other online tax softwares do store that information.
I use Intuit QuickTax and when I log in, they have all my information pre-populated including SIN, address and DOB.
The internet pipe is not a concern (it is over SSL) but the storage of data at their end is a concern to me, just like all those websites that store CC information in their systems.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Maybe not with StudioTax (haven't used it), but other online tax softwares do store that information.
> I use Intuit QuickTax and when I log in, they have all my information pre-populated including SIN, address and DOB.
> The internet pipe is not a concern (it is over SSL) but the storage of data at their end is a concern to me, just like all those websites that store CC information in their systems.


Studio Tax is not an online software. You have to install in on your PC. Quick Tax also has an PC version if you are concerned with data storage.


----------



## shanti263 (Jan 24, 2010)

It seems StudioTax has many followers. I understand it is only for Windows. Is there anyone doing a tax return on a PC with linux?


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Sin*

Unless you shut off your computer any information on there is succeptable to on line hackers. Just what my kids taught me a few years ago. But then again what do they know Comments?


----------



## Brad911 (Apr 19, 2009)

For those interested in QuickTax for this year:

I'll be giving away two free copies of QuickTax Standard 2009 on my *website* courtesy of Intuit Canada.

Contest rules apply of course 

I've used the Platinum version that past two years and have found it a very useful resource. I wasn't paid for the review, but I did receive a free copy of the Platinum 2009 from the company for the review.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

I tried 3 different programs in each of the last two years... and got different results from each of them. In the end I had to do a paper return to figure out what went wrong. Interestingly, Ufile gave the best return both years, and the numbers also turned out identical to my paper version. I'll be trying multiple programs again this year (because I have a little OCD) and I'll post if I get different results from different programs.

What I don't like about quicktax is that the interview process makes it virtually impossible to figure out where things have been done or entered incorrectly. Ufile on the other hand lets you see how the numbers are being entered on the return, which is much better for preventing errors. I understand this may not be an issue with the paid version of quicktax, but I have only tried the free online version.

I tried StudioTax last year, and I would caution anyone from smaller provinces to be wary of this product. It was easy to use, but didn't include some of the most recent changes to Manitoba taxes, which resulted in a return that was out by several hundred dollars!

One more thing: for those that want to try an online tax program but don't like the idea of giving up personal information. You don't actually have to give your real SIN to try most of the programs. For instance, when I tried quicktax I used the SIN: 000 000 000, so that I could try the program before sending my info!


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

I've used Studio Tax since 2005. Because of Chris' post above I'm wondering if the errors are more online with fewer returns done by those in less populated provinces.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

I guess I should clarify why StudioTax was out by hundreds of dollars on a Manitoba Tax return. 

Last year Manitoba introduced the Manitoba Tuition Rebate, which returns hundreds of dollars of tuition to recent university and college graduates. This rebate was finalized relatively late in the year, and I could not find any way to apply for the rebate through StudioTax. Needless to say, it made a big big difference to my overall tax return. If memory serves correct my rebate was about $600 last year. 

This omission didn't affect the majority of Manitobans, but it definitely illustrates how important it is to make sure that your tax filing program is up to date with all recent changes to the tax laws in your province!


----------



## Happyvdubber (Feb 26, 2010)

I've used Ufile and StudioTax.

IMO, the interface on Ufile is second to none but it's hard to beat the price tag on StudioTax.

I felt StudioTax wizard could do a better job on Schedule 7. I found there was little distinction between spousal RRSP contributions and those made to your own RRSP. Carry over amounts are also a touch confusing.

Transferable tax-credits are handled poorly by the wizard. You essentially need to access the various schedules and enter these manually. The MaxBack option on Ufile is a godsend for these types of credits.

This year I'll like do the same as in previous years; run the numbers through both programs and if results are the same, I'll use StudioTax. If not, I'll use Ufile.


----------

